# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > C#‎‎ >  لطفا دانلود کنید!آموزش ساخت تلفن گویا با KDtele

## مهدی رحیم زاده

با سلام
دوستان عزیز خسته نباشید
مطالب زیادی در مورد ساخت تلفن گویا توی سایت هست اما متاسفانه یک آموزش عالی در مورد کار با کامپوننت های موحود وجود نداره در صورتی که این موضوع زیاد متقاضی داره.
میخواستم هر کدوم از دوستان که وقت دارن یا مطالب مفید در این زمینه دارن به صورت فایل PDF اینجا بزارن تا دوستان بتونن استفاده کنن
با تشکر

----------


## مهدی رحیم زاده

بنده دارم اون آموزشی رو که یکی از دوستان قبلا در مورد کار با KDTele در دلفی نوشته بودن رو برای سی شارپ آماده می کنم .
دوستان هم اگه مقاله ای دارن زحمتش رو بکشن .
با تشکر

----------


## مهدی رحیم زاده

بنده یک مثال عالی در مورد کار با KDtele پیدا کردم
دوستان می تونن ازش به خوبی استفاده کنن
فقط اسم سایتی که ازش گرفتمو یادم رفته دیگه شرمنده
موفق باشید

----------


## hosseinab

با سلام و خسته نباشید

من این برنامه را در VS 2010 باز کردم که در هنگام کامپایل این خطا برای من نشان داده می شه؟
Class not registered (Exception from HRESULT: 0x80040154 (REGDB_E_CLASSNOTREG))
برای رجیستر شدن کنترل چی کار باید کرد؟

----------


## mostafa_shoakry

> با سلام و خسته نباشید
> 
> من این برنامه را در VS 2010 باز کردم که در هنگام کامپایل این خطا برای من نشان داده می شه؟
> Class not registered (Exception from HRESULT: 0x80040154 (REGDB_E_CLASSNOTREG))
> برای رجیستر شدن کنترل چی کار باید کرد؟


مال منم تو 2008 همون خطا رو می ده. باید یه کامپوننت نصب کنیم؟

----------


## dtprogrammer

ال منم تو 2008 همون خطا رو می ده.

----------


## ozzy_mra

نقل قول :ا
ین دستور رو توی Run بنویس:
REGSVR32 Path
منظور از Path همون مسیر dll هست خودم امتحان نکردم شما یه امتحان کنید

----------


## AHTahan

شما احتمالا کامپوننت KDTele رو نصب نکردید.
برای من که این برنامه خطا نداد

----------


## haniyehghassami

سلام به همه
این کامپوننت حتما باید رجیستر بشه و گرنه همین خطا را مدام میده



> ین دستور رو توی Run بنویس:
> REGSVR32 Path
> منظور از Path همون مسیر dll هست خودم امتحان نکردم شما یه امتحان کنید


این کد را توی cmd.exeبنویسین و مسیر فایلی که پسوند ocx داره را بهش بدین
این کار یه جور رجیستر کردن KDteleهستش
البته میتونید از طریق اکتیو ایکس هم فعالش کنین دوست عزیز

----------


## modern_amin

> این کامپوننت حتما باید رجیستر بشه و گرنه همین خطا را مدام میده
> این کد را توی cmd.exeبنویسین و مسیر فایلی که پسوند ocx داره را بهش بدین
> این کار یه جور رجیستر کردن KDteleهستش
> البته میتونید از طریق اکتیو ایکس هم فعالش کنین دوست عزیز


من  ویندوز  7   دارم،  واسه من جواب نمیده  (قبلا برای رجیسترکردن  به همچین مشکل خوردم نمیدونم چیکار کردم، هیچی یادم نیست)
نه تو  run    و  نه تو  cmd
تازه   ocx   نداره   فقط   2تا  dll   داره

----------


## Mahmoud Zaad

سلام 
در ویندوز 7 برای رجیستر کردن باید با administrator وارد بشید
موفق باشید

----------


## modern_amin

من ویندوزم شرایط عجیبی پیدا کرده که همه و همه  بخاطر اینه که نسخه من اصل نیست چون 2تا پروژه نیمه کاره دارم نمیتونم ویندوز عوض کنم
از مشکلاتم میتونم اینارو بگم که یکی یکی بترتیب هرکدوم بعد از مدتی پیش اومده
-سیستم من رأس  2 ساعت  خاموش میشه  (برای همین یه برنامه کوچولو نوشتم که  10دقیقه قبل خاموشی بهم خبر میده تا تمام برنامه هام و ذخیره کنم  و یا جمع بندی کنم)
-هی پیغام مبنی بر  رجیستر کردن ویندوز  میده
-بعضی از قابلیت ها رو مثله   control panel   رو قفل کرده
.
حالا میشه بیشتر  توضیح بدید که من چطور   رجیستر کنم

----------


## ایمان مدائنی

دوستان خودتونو خسته نكنيد
اين سيستم با خطهاي ايران جواب نميده 
رو بعضي مودم ها جواب ميده رو بعضي مودم ها جواب نميده 
فقط در شرايطي كه از مودم اكسترنال استفاده كنيد كيتونيد مطمئن باشيد كه جواب ميده 

تبليغات رايگان - آگهي رايگان

----------


## tarnama

> من  ویندوز  7   دارم،  واسه من جواب نمیده  (قبلا برای رجیسترکردن  به همچین مشکل خوردم نمیدونم چیکار کردم، هیچی یادم نیست)
> نه تو  run    و  نه تو  cmd
> تازه   ocx   نداره   فقط   2تا  dll   داره


 از Project Properties قسمت Build باید Platform  Target را به X86 تغییر بدید .
چون این OCX به صورت 32 بیتی کامپایل شده

----------


## shahrokhai

سلام.این اصلاً جواب نمیده.حتی کامپوننتشم تو VS اضافه نمیشه و خطا میده.

----------


## ehsan248

> با سلام و خسته نباشید
> 
> من این برنامه را در VS 2010 باز کردم که در هنگام کامپایل این خطا برای من نشان داده می شه؟
> Class not registered (Exception from HRESULT: 0x80040154 (REGDB_E_CLASSNOTREG))
> برای رجیستر شدن کنترل چی کار باید کرد؟


احتمالا ويندوزتون 64 بيتيه اگه اينطوريه برين توي منوي build 
confguratiorn manager
و نوع platfrom رو X86 انتخاب كنيد

----------


## elec60

> احتمالا ويندوزتون 64 بيتيه اگه اينطوريه برين توي منوي build 
> confguratiorn manager
> و نوع platfrom رو X86 انتخاب كنيد


استاد یه نگاه به تاریخ ارسال پست بنداز!

----------

